# Help, Emergency. newborn kittens



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Mama cat disappeared this morning. Found 3 of her newborn kittens dead. Three alive. We fed them . . . help! Any tips on keeping these babies alive??


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Help, Emergency.*

do you have a heating pad?

we just bottle raised 4 kittens like 4 months ago. but them in a small crate or something and have a heating pad on low under them.. only feed them CMR. otherwise they will seize on goat milk and such

after you feed them be sure to stimulate them to go potty, and make sure they pee and poop, otherwise they will get constipated. we used a soft paper towel wet with warm water

feed them like every 3-4 hours


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Help, Emergency.*

CMR? What is it??? We already fed them goats milk . . .


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Help, Emergency.*

Taking care of kittens is really easy. . . they need to be bottle fed. I often use an eye dropper. Head to any pet store and you should find queens milk.

here is a recipe you can use until you can get to a store: One fresh whole egg (15g), Protein supplement (25g), Condensed sweetened milk (17ml), Corn oil (7ml) and Water (250ml). it is not as good as queen's milk replacer but it will work in a pinch.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Help, Emergency.*

Thanks!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Help, Emergency.*

The kittens are having a hard time warming up . . . any ideas? ps. They are sleeping. Your prayers are welcome.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Help, Emergency.*

the heat pad is the best option to keep them warm


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Help, Emergency.*

I have a heat pad with them . . . . their feet as still too cool for my taste. They are very strong now, the goat milk didn't curdle in their tummies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Help, Emergency.*

maybe put a towel around them.......... not to cover there head,,make sure ......... the heating pad it is not on to high ............. have a towel or something on the bottom.under the kittens............so they do not scorch..... Can you feel the heat.........when you place your hand under the kittens? If not ..........it isn't high enough or visa versa
Keep an eye on the temperature of the heating pad though ............make sure they do not overheat.......check it often................

good luck with the babies......

I will pray they will be safe ray:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Help, Emergency.*

I have them wrapped up in a towl,. The heating pad is on low, and is body warm. (I am used to bottlefeeding orphan pups, but every kitten I have tried to bottlefed ended up dying.) They are, like I said, really strong now. Their tummies are nice and warm, but their paws are really cold. To make matters worse, we had frost yesterday, and when I went to check on the kittens, (she had then in the hay) I pulled out three dead ones, and then reaching between the cracks of some bales I pulled out the other three. I thought they were dead too, so I put them on the dead pile, but then the white one started to move it's mouth. Gosh, I have never been so happy! Then an idea popped into my head and I began to blow warm breath on each kitten. Three of them moved, the other ones were as limp as rags. :sigh: I feel so bad for not going to check them. Rissy's gone, and yesterday I had a slight feeling she was having complecations because she was going around with a hard ball on her side . . . well, I feel bad. She was our best mouser and the only cat who's lasted for 6 years.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Help, Emergency.*

I think goats milk is what shelters use sometimes, so it should be ok (don't quote me though!). I have only raised one, but he ended up dying, I was sooooo sad, I loved that kitty :tears:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Help, Emergency.*

There are two girls and one boy:

the calico: Eery
the grey: Sallie (short for Salvation) 
the white boy Miracle


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Help, Emergency.*

Forgot to add - I will definatly be praying for the little babies ray:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Help, Emergency.*

thank-you! I will take pix of them for you . . .


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Help, Emergency.*

My mom is bottle raising 3 4 week old orphans...mama cat was hit on the road a few hours after they were born. A teeny pet nurser is what she is using as well as the CMR... cat milk replacer...she uses a hot water bottle and dish towels in a box...as well as uses baby wipes on them to stimulate elimination...they have thrived in her care the last 4 weeks so good luck Talitha, I hope they make it.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Help, Emergency.*

They pooped. So that is a major relief as well. Thanks everyone! Keep praying that they make it!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Help, Emergency.*

That's too bad...poor kitties! I'm very sorry for your loss...

There are many milk replacement formulas for kittens, but goats milk should work fine. One of my dogs was raised on goats milk since he was one week old (his mother was stolen) and he grew very well and has thrived. He is 2yrs old now.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Help, Emergency.*

i used goats milk twice for the kittens we bottle fed and all of them had seizures from it and one would up dying. the vet said you could mix half kitten milk replacer and half goats milk, but we didn't take the chance

the box they are in should be small like shoebox size.. you could turn the heating pad up too


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Help, Emergency.*

Goat milk is perfect for your little ones!! Slowly syringe a couple of cc into each one a few times a day or so..till tummies are full but not overly so. Mine were 5 week olds and they did great, they didnt get any other supplement.
Just use your judgment as to how much & how often they will do great!


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Help, Emergency.*

I bottle raised 6, 1 day old kitten on ONLY goat milk till the time that they were 8 weeks old. I have never had a problem with it. Sarah I wonder if there was something else wrong with the kittens, cause I know of several people who raised kittens, puppies even baby horses and calves on goats milk. Goats milk is great, yay for goats milk lol


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Help, Emergency.*

the vet said the goatmilk caused a electrolyte imbalance. i don't know how but everytime we used milk they seized


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Well. they are doing really well . . . the mama came back yesterday . . . I personally think she had a couple more kittens hidden somewhere else and ditched these. :hair: so I am permanently a kitty mom for about the next 4 weeks . . . I have mid term tests in High School . . . kittens to feed 3 times a night . . . a 2 story house to clean . . . :hair: 

oh, you know that dream horse I was talking about? I may be getting him! pray for me!!! :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad to hear the kitties are doing well :leap:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Well you kept them alive so far, so thats great!

Our cat Saturn had kittens on the fourth of September, they were growing great and they were fat and rolly polly, some of the prettiest kittens we've had in a long time too, but at about half a month old, she completely abandonded them, I ended up having to hold her down just so they could get food, but that was too much stress and most days I was lucky if I could even find her, so I started warming up a glass of milk for them twice a day, and ever since they're doing great, I'm starting to feed them cat food soaked in the milk, they really like it, and I've never had a problem with the goats milk on raising babies.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Glad to hear they are doing well. To keep them warm you could turn the heating pad up a little and then put towles or cloth in there so they could cuddle together on them. We have a bottle specifically for kittens and we by replacer at the local pet store. It is good that they have went to the bathroom. I don't mean to upset you in any way but a lot of times cat's abandon there kittens when they are sickly. Sounds like they are doing well though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

how are the kittens?


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I promised I'd take pix and I haven't gotten to it yet but they are annoying . . . alive and very annoying . . . but they are fat and healthy, doing their business so I am very happy . . .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

...I am happy to hear they are doing so well....you are doing a really good job................ 


whenever you can get pics........... we will love to see them.......... :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------

